# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  hello from perth

## arklan

hello there im in the northern suburbs and i want to build a shed about 6.5m x 9m x 4.2m high
i want it to be comfortable enough to live in (im not living in it) so my question is, what is the best way to keep a shed cool.
i know about having vents at the bottom and top for cool air coming in and warm air going out
have a high roof
float some shade cloth over the roof about 150mm above the tin 
and insulation, most sheds have the chicken wire > sark > fiberglass insulation > tin - but i wanna get even better than this so i was thinking coolroom panels.
will they be better than the regular shed insulation?
im going to have aircon but i want to use it as little as possible so hoping to get the best cooling i can without using power. 
thanks in advance

----------

